# Daiwa Bg 6500



## Nthehunt

Daiwa BG 6500, only fished with once. Excellent shape. $65 tyd


----------



## Drum Bum

still available?


----------



## stephenterry190

Nthehunt said:


> Daiwa BG 6500, only fished with once. Excellent shape. $65 tyd
> View attachment 69730
> 
> View attachment 69731


Is this available still?


----------



## Drum Bum

stephenterry190 said:


> Is this available still?


lol


----------

